# Huge Contest *Entries Only*



## Marlea Warlea

i will enter soon 

Do the photography classes have to be horses?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Marlea Warlea said:


> i will enter soon
> 
> Do the photography classes have to be horses?


Yes they do.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ok thanks... i will post as SOON as i find my adapter lol


----------



## howsecrazy

So do we put our photos on here ?


----------



## UnrealJumper

do the dressage classes have to be in a dressage saddle? Or will you also allow flat work in a H/J saddle?


----------



## howsecrazy

can you enter the same photo twice. e.g. Cutest horse and head shot. ??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Photos go here. You can enter the same photo twice. 

Any saddle is fine


----------



## ItzKayley

Will enter mine after I get some photos this week.


----------



## fuadteagan

26. Best Silly Shots
Jack--A miniature horse gelding. He is not mine, my barns.
Pictures are all by me. 








Secret--A morganx rescue mare, I spent 3 years riding her. She is not mine, my barns. And my true love. 








36. Cutest Pony
Archie--a MINI gelding. Cutest thing on earth. He is one naughty boy. Not mine, my barns.








Eclipse-- A appaloosa "pony" (hasn't matured fully yet, 3 1/4 and he is only 13.3 so still counts)








More to come but I want to do another post..


----------



## fuadteagan

37--Cutest Horse
RC--A saddlbred x (no lie) ex barrel racer. Not mine, my barns.


----------



## blush

Quick question! 
Do the picture you submit have to be ones YOU took or can they be pictures of you as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

They can be taken by you or of you.


----------



## beauforever23

Photography 

72 head shot 
beau thoroughbred gelding








73 body shot 
beau thoroughbred gelding








Other -
27 worst position flat 
beau thoroughbred gelding and me 








25 best bond horse/person
beau thoroughbred gelding and me








lunged
19 lungeline - action shot
thoroughbred gelding


----------



## ellygraceee

*Form (Dressage):*
12. Rider – Under the age of 30
Simply Hocus Pocus (WB mare) ridden by myself, in a Prelim Pony Club Test.









Turbo Drive (TB Gelding) ridden by myself, in an unofficial Prelim Pony Club test.









WhoIsJoeStarr (TB Gelding) ridden by myself, training novice level at home. 









Barcoo (TB Gelding) ridden by myself, in a prelim Pony Club test.









*Lunged:* 
22. Lungeline – 3yo +
Simply Hocus Pocus (13year old WB Mare), owned by myself, being lunged in a Pessoa System.









*OTHER*
28. Worst Position – Jump
WhoIsJoeStarr (TB Gelding) ridden by myself, at a 65cm Riding Camp competition.









*Western Classes*
46. Barrel Racing Shot - Youth
Barcoo (TB Gelding), ridden by myself 









49. Flagging Shot - Youth
Barcoo (TB Gelding), ridden by myself.









51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth
Julie (Appaloosa mare), ridden by myself, owned by Pony Club friends.









*Photography*
72. Head Shot
Turbo Drive (TB Gelding, owned by myself)









Simply Hocus Pocus (WB Mare, owned by myself)









74. Artistic Shot
Simply Hocus Pocus (owned by myself)









All horses are owned by me, unless stated otherwise. Good luck to everyone


----------



## beauforever23

beauforever23 said:


> Photography
> 
> 72 head shot
> beau thoroughbred gelding
> View attachment 66574
> 
> 
> 73 body shot
> beau thoroughbred gelding
> View attachment 66575
> 
> 
> Other -
> 27 worst position flat
> beau thoroughbred gelding and me
> View attachment 66576
> 
> 
> 25 best bond horse/person
> beau thoroughbred gelding and me
> View attachment 66577
> 
> 
> lunged
> 19 lungeline - action shot
> thoroughbred gelding
> View attachment 66578


sorry the attached picture is supposed to have the class number on there

for the attached picture - 
28. worst position jumping
beau thoroughbred gelding and me


----------



## UnrealJumper

*11. Rider – Under the age of 15 *(I'm 15 myself) 
Horse- What A Surprise
Rider- Rachel C. Block (H/J rider)
Owner- Kailin VanWoron


----------



## AngieLee

18. Free Lunged 
"cody" 7 year old Breed stalk paint. Owned by me.(photo taken by me)










24. Best Bond – Horse/Person
Cody (7 year old breed stalk paint owned by me) and myself. (photo taken by my friend)









25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse
Cody (my 7 year old breed stalk paint) and Marcey (11 year old warmblood X owned by a border at my barn)
these two are always together!! which is funny because when i first brought my horse to this barn they dispised eachother lol (photo taken by me)









27. Worst Position – Flat
Myself and cody (7 year old breed stalk paint) I shudder just looking at it. i dont know why I was so bad that day! lets blame it on inproper footwear lol (photo taken by my mother)









36. Cutest Pony
sunny. in his 20's(retired). owned by H.A.T.S. a Theraputic Riding program that runs out of my farm (www.hatsniagara.org...if ur intrested ) (photo taken by me)









37. Cutest Horse
Norman (registerd name: Adress Unknown)! 19 year standerdbred. Owned by the C.E.O of HATS he's also one of the therapy horses (photo taken by his owner. but thats my hand in the photo!)









74. Artistic Shot
Cody, 7 year old Breed stalk paint. owned by me, photo taken by me. relaxing by the pond 










75. Black and White
Cody (7 year old breed stalk paint) and myself.(photo taken by my mom) i didnt notice the cross tie was caught until i saw the photo:s









76. Photoshopped
cody. 7 year old breed stalk paint. picture taken and edited by me


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

*Class, Other: #23* Athletic Pasture Shot
My QH mare Jazz








*Class, Other: #*24 Best Bond Horse/Person 
My QH foal Kizmit








*Class, Other: #25* Best Bond Horse/Horse
My Fjord/Arab X Smokey and my Canadian Duke








*Class, Halter: #70* 14.3 to 16 Hands Horse
My Fjord/Arab X Smokey








*Class, Photography: #72 *Head shot
My QH mare Jazz








*Class, Photography: #76 *Photo-shopped 
My QH mare Jazz and her foal Kizmit


----------



## Susan Crumrine

*Head Shot*

Diamond, 8 year old TWH.


----------



## fuadteagan

72. Head shot: If I'm not riding, it was taken by me.
Honey. QH mare. At my barn.








Teddy, 25 OTTB, at my barn








Ebony, Im not sure on the breed, used to be at my barn
Oh, & in this pic, to me, she looks like an arabian, especially her muzzle.








Diggy or Digger: 20 or so yr old saddlebred gelding
Ahh saddlebreds -shake head- don't ask what happened in this photo! 








Archie a mini horse gelding


----------



## fuadteagan

27-worst position-flat


----------



## Jessskater

Other,Bareback Flat-31
- Katie
- Jessskater










Other,Cutest Pony-36
-Matthew
-Jessskater










Other,Worst Position-Jump-28
-Katie
-Jessskater 










Other,Best Kick-34
Mathew
Jessskater


----------



## howsecrazy

I just have one question. And i know i sound dumb but how do you insert the photos so you can write above and below them? And so they aren't just "attached" ??


----------



## Jessskater

Go on photobucket and upload your photos there, then copy the IMG link and paste it.


----------



## howsecrazy

Jessskater said:


> Go on photobucket and upload your photos there, then copy the IMG link and paste it.


Thank you.


----------



## howsecrazy

Are there any other ways because it wont let me upload the photos?.


----------



## ItzKayley

Here are my entries!

Lunged:
18. Free lunged
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself. (This was a video I took but made it into a photo, sorry for bad quality). Person: My Mum.








19. Lungline action shot.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








22. Lungeline 3 years old+.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








Other:

24. Best bond horse and person.
Horse: Frosty. Owner: My cousin. Taken by: My cousin. Person: Myself. 








Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.








Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself. Person: My Mum.








25. Best bond horse and horse.
Black Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. 
Palomino Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself.








26. Best silly shot.
Horse: Rep. Owner: A friend. Taken by: My cousin. Person: I was riding him in the photo and it was cropped to just have his head. 








Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself. 








More photos to come!


----------



## ItzKayley

26. Best silly shot.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








27. Worst position flat.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.








28. Worst position jumping.
(One of the few times we got OFF the ground).
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Dad. Person: Myself.
(This was in a video my Dad took of me trying to jump Aussie, I made it into a photo, sorry for bad quality)!








29. Action shot.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








30. Fail.
(Trying to get Aussie to jump).
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.








31. Bareback flat.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.








Horse: Rep. Owner: A friend. Taken by: The horses owner. Person: Myself & My cousin. 








36. Cutest Pony.
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.








37. Cutest Horse.
Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself. 








38. Costume Youth. (If this counts, we were just having a bit of fun).
Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: My Mum. Person: Myself.

More photos coming tomorrow.


----------



## Jessskater

bump it~


----------



## ItzKayley

Photography:
72. Head shot
Horse: Anawa Kachina. Owner: Hannah. Taken by: Myself. 
(This was a horse at agfest 2011, I do not really know it but love this photo I snapped as they trotted, walked and cantered around the arena).








Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself.








Horse: Frosty. Owner: My cousin. Taken by: My cousin. Person: Myself.








73. Body shot.

Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.








74. Artistic shot.

Horse: Jewelz. Owner: My Mum. Taken by: Myself.
(I thought the sun made it pretty artistic)!








Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself.
(I thought the reflection in the water was pretty cool). 








75. Black & white.

Horse: Aussie. Owner: Myself. Taken by: Myself. Person: Myself.
(Our shadows look pretty cool aye?) 








78. Photoshopped.

Horse: Apache. Owner: My cousin. Taken by: My cousin. Person: I was in the original photo, that was why I could not take the photo. 
Photoshopped by: Myself, I did not use photoshop, just Phixr.com.


----------



## To ride the sky

*Horse Trick*

This is my 4 year old APHA mare Flirt and I


----------



## lahorsewhisperer

72. Head Shot







73. Body Shot







75. Black and White







76. Photoshopped


----------



## AngieLee

howsecrazy said:


> Are there any other ways because it wont let me upload the photos?.


 i would imagine any of the other photo sites would allow you to use it. just copy and paste the IMG or the "direct link"


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

subbing so i remember to enter later!


----------



## howsecrazy

Sorry if this is confusing but it is the easiest way for me to do it.

Photo 1- Class 19. Lungline - Action Shot. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 2- Class 19. Lungline - Action Shot. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 3- Class 28. Worst Position – Jump. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by friend.
Photo 4- Class 29. Action Shot. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by friend.
Photo 5- Class 31. Bareback – Flat. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by friend.
Photo 6- Class 69. 14.2 pony and under. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 7- Class 69. 14.2 pony and under. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by mum.
Photo 8- Class 70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 9- Class 72/74. Head Shot/Artistic Shot. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 10- Class 73. Body Shot. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.


----------



## howsecrazy

Photo 11- Class 75. Black and White. Horse not owned by me, Photo taken by me.


----------



## lilkitty90

*Lunged:* 
19. Lungline - Action Shot -
Sparta, and owned by me, photo taken by my mom, and it's me lunging.










*OTHER*
23. Athletic Pasture Shot
Carmen, owned by my mom, photo taken by me,
th horse in the back bucking








24. Best Bond – Horse/Person
Sparta, owned by me, photo taken by my mom, me in the picture








25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse
carmen, owned by my mom, photo taken by me








26. Best Silly Shot
Carmen, owned by my mom, photo taken by me








27. Worst Position – Flat
Skip, owned by me, photo taken by me








28. Worst Position – Jump
Skip, owned by me, photo taken by my mom, me riding








29. Action Shot - 








31. Bareback – Flat
Skip, photo taken by my mom, me riding









35. Cutest foal
Sparta, owned by me, photo taken by me








37. Cutest Horse
Baby, Owned by me









more comming


----------



## lilkitty90

*Photography
*72. Head Shot
Baby, owned by me, photo taken by me









73. Body Shot
Baby, and sparta, owned by me, photo taken by me









74. Artistic Shot
Adelaide, owned by my mom, photo taken by me









75. Black and White
Baby, owned by me, photo taken by me








76. Photoshopped


----------



## UnrealJumper

any more entries?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'm leaving this open to the 30th.


----------



## Hannah1995

Love the photos! @itzkayley i am Hannah the girl who owns Kachina your first photo  didnt realize you took it untill i seen it in Google Images. its pretty photo of her she's pretty special,she hadent even been back in work for a year when she did agfest!.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Photography
72.	Head Shot:
Dana Valenti owned by Adam Miller, picture taken by me.










CH Marquis owned by Dream Meadow Arabians, pictures taken by me.










73.	Body Shot:
Dana Valenti owned by Adam Miller, picture taken by me.










CH Marquis owned by Dream Meadow Arabians, pictures taken by me.










74.	Artistic Shot:

CH Marquis owned by Dream Meadow Arabians, pictures taken by me.










75.	Black and White:
Jordan and my horse Willow.









76.	Photoshopped:
Dana Valenti owned by Adam Miller, picture taken by me, also edit done by me.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

*Lunged:* 

18. Free Lunged

1st Photo= Marlea and Moo. I took the photo and I own both horses

2nd Photo= i know you said only one photo per horse but is it ok if i put another one of marlea in because the one before was of marlea AND moo?
If it is thanks, if it's not no worries 
This photo is of marlea, i own her and i took the photo


19. Lungline - Action Shot -
This photo is of Marlea. My brother took the photo, i am in the photo and I own her.



*OTHER*
23. Athletic Pasture Shot
This is a photo of Marlea. I took this photo. I own her.

24. Best Bond – Horse/Person

1st picture= me and marlea. Photo taken by my pa. (PLEASE EXCUSE THE STUPID PINK THING!!)

2nd picture= My sister and my old pony Leo. Photo taken by me

3rd picture= Me and my pony moo-moo. My pa took the photo and I own Moo 

4th picture: My sister and her old pony Scotty. I took the photo

5th picture: My brother, sister and Beth my donkey. I took this photo.
The thing that makes it truley special is the fact that before she came to us beth was very badly abused, and has never been broken in. She has never has a saddle never the less a person on her back. 





more coming soon!!


----------



## KatieQ

72.head shot- Cody- 11 mo. old Morgan stallion


----------



## Vogue24

Number 37- cutest horse

Mary and Vogue


----------



## howsecrazy

when will the judges be notified about when to judge and how to do it ect.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

CONTEST CLOSED
- Judges will be notified within the next two days.


----------



## AngieLee

aha promised it would be judged and then gets banned. lol sucks nobody would take it over but its such a huge contest!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

AngieLee said:


> aha promised it would be judged and then gets banned. lol sucks nobody would take it over but its such a huge contest!


Um. Sorry, what? 
The judges are being notified within the next two days as their are many of them it takes time to do so.


----------



## Spyder

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Um. Sorry, what?
> The judges are being notified within the next two days as their are many of them it takes time to do so.


I think she got the wrong member here that was banned after starting a contest. That contest is in limbo now.

This contest is fully viable.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey guys - I'm having issues with getting my judging lists open. If you know you were judging a class. Please PM me your top three choices.


----------



## Spyder

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hey guys - I'm having issues with getting my judging lists open. If you know you were judging a class. Please PM me your top three choices.



A little confused here.

This is what you originally posted..



> *How Judging Works : *
> I have made the choice that all of the forum should get a say. Therefore, the judging process may be slightly complicated. _*In each class, the forum community will choose their top five choices. *_By voting for ONE entry on a poll I will construct once entries close. This poll will be open for one week. Then, the top five choices I will then send onto the judges. Each of these top five will be rated by each judge and emailed back to me. Including a small comment on why they have given the entry this rating.


So you are not asking the community to vote for the top 5 in each category?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Spyder said:


> A little confused here.
> 
> This is what you originally posted..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are not asking the community to vote for the top 5 in each category?


It seems one of my posts have not come up. I will have to explain, sorry for the confusion. This idea has been removed, due to after some discussion we figured the results would be more equal and fair if only judged by selected judges.


----------



## donovan

wish this was still open for entries will you accept one late one for photoshop please?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yes me to please... my internet connection conked out


----------



## Spyder

From what I see there are only 2 entries that have entered classes 3-13 Jumping and dressage.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Due to lack of entries - there are TWO more weeks left to get entries in. This is your final chance and afterwards no late enteries will be accepted. Please PM me if you have an issue with this .


----------



## Marlea Warlea

28. Worst Position – Jump
my picture for this is me jumping on marlea bareback *cringe*

29. Action Shot -
photo is marlea jumping all by her self  

31. Bareback – Flat

i have NO idea what the heck she was doing with her legs here but oh well :lol:


32. Bareback – Over Fence
my first attempt to jump a barrel bareback!

35. Cutest foal
first photo is moo when she was a foal at only 2 days old 
second photo is rain. My colt that was born in a storm.
third is leo, moo's half brother.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

36. Cutest Pony
first is moo
second is marlea
third is scotty
forth is piccillo. I used to lease piccillo

37. Cutest Horse
horse is gemma. My friends horse.

38. Costume – Youth
marlea and me as brides!!

*Showmanship *
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth
im not sure exactly what junior youth is but here it goes anyway...

first is moo and my sister with their little purple ribbon for led class... she was over the moon!!

second is me on marlea with our first ever championship!!!!

*Photography*
72. Head Shot
for moo: i'd like to use the moo in the bunny ears photo please. it's already uploaded so i won't upload it again. thankyou

73. Body Shot 
this is probably my favourite photo in the world! moo and buddy hugging.
(rip buddy)


75. Black and White
this is marlea.
76. Photoshopped


----------



## Marlea Warlea

36. Cutest Pony
i forgot to add missy to the list  (rip)

73. Body Shot

75. Black and White
i'll out the photo of missy in for this as well as the marlea black and white one from my last post too.

76. Photoshopped

this was soooooo hard to choose. you can only post one photoshop right?
i don't own this horse or this background. Both are from deviantart.
If i can post more then one photoshop please tell me


----------



## donovan

76.photo shopped
BG devianart horse is owened by a forum member


----------



## howsecrazy

Photo 1- 74. Artistic Shot. Horses not owned by me, Photo taken by me. 
Photo 2- 75. Black and White. Horses not owned by me, Photo taken by me.
Photo 3- 76. Photoshopped. Horses not owned by me, Photos taken by me.


----------



## ItzKayley

Hannah1995 said:


> Love the photos! @itzkayley i am Hannah the girl who owns Kachina your first photo  didnt realize you took it untill i seen it in Google Images. its pretty photo of her she's pretty special,she hadent even been back in work for a year when she did agfest!.


Thankyou! 
Oh really? Wow!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

im redoing me entry for photoshopped.

It's called secret unicorn.
Notice in the reflection she has a horn


----------



## NutBolts

72. Head Shot
Riders name: Carla
Horses name: Crowd Signal


----------



## Spyder

Too bad the jumper/dressage people feel their entries are not up to it.


----------



## UnrealJumper

^ my thoughts exactly Spyder.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey guys;
Just letting you know. I havent abandoned this thread - I was away at school camp.


----------



## howsecrazy

so we arent judging it?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

We are very shorly. No one else has any photos to add?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I'll add a few more. 




Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft, Kaiya ridding TeaCup.










6.Horse 2ft – 3ft, Onyx










7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft Kaiya on Sport owned by Wynn Stables









8. Horse 3ft – 4ft Onyx









9. Rider – 4ft +
10. Horse - 4ft + Onyx










Form (Dressage):

13. Rider – 30+ Andia riding Manly owned by Wynn Stables











Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged Sparky owned by Dream Meadow Arabians












OTHER
23. Athletic Pasture Shot, Belle owned by Krieger Equestrian Center










24. Best Bond – Horse/Person Naomi and Onyx











25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse Wynn and Sonora, both owned by Wynn Stables










26. Best Silly Shot Sparky owned by Dream Meadow Arabians










29. Action Shot - Talladega Nights owned by Paint the Wind Arabians










40.	Horse Trick Valenti and Adam,owned by R.A. Miller Arabians


----------



## OTTBLover

I've got some photos to add tonight, if that is ok?


----------



## howsecrazy

She says its fine


----------



## OTTBLover

Photos posted in order of list:

5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft Rider – Me, Horse - Frankie
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft Rider – Me, Horse - Inca
12. Rider – Under the age of 30 Rider – Me, Horse - Inca
29. Action Shot – X country – Rider – Me, Horse - Frankie
72. Head Shot Horse - Titan
74. Artistic Shot – Rider – Me, Horse - Frankie


----------



## howsecrazy

72. Head Shot Horse - Titan

Just have to say, I love this horse <3 So beautiful.


----------



## donovan

Class 8 not sure of the horse and rider i do not own the horse








Class 28 me and Red Storm my horse








class 11 me and red storm please note i was looking at the judge to try and hear what she was alling as it was very windy and raining


----------



## howsecrazy

when can we judge?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

No one got my PM's ?? 
^Judges.


----------



## howsecrazy

No.... Please dont forget to send them to me to.


----------



## ItzKayley

I did not get a pm either. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howsecrazy

SO what is happening?


----------



## CruceyMoose

72. Head Shot
Sasha, Owned by Me









74. Artistic Shot
Unknown, Saw at Syracuse Invitational









Sorry about the size.....


----------



## Spyder

The OP closed this contest 2 days ago and it is being judged right now.


----------



## howsecrazy

how are we judging it, im a judge but have had not messages ect.


----------



## Spyder

howsecrazy said:


> how are we judging it, im a judge but have had not messages ect.


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/judges-please-read-93381/


----------



## howsecrazy

Thank you so much


----------



## hunterjumper2011

Darn it I missed it! All well. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

:-( Well, as no one entered any driving photos I have nothing to judge.... :-(


----------



## NutBolts

Where will the results be posted?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The results will be posted as soon as judges have gotten all their results in and I have worked out the order.

Please be patient.


----------



## donovan

have we been judged yet?


----------



## Jessskater

have we?


----------



## ItzKayley

I'd say some of the judges have not gotten their favourite 3 in yet. 
+ Cingaz then needs to count up the votes.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yep; so sorry! I also have a tonne of assignments.

Promise this wont be abandoned though!


----------



## donovan

how long?


----------



## howsecrazy

Yes how long.?


----------



## LovePandaPony

*Entry*

*Darn I missed it! Well, I loved the entrys! <3*


----------



## Made by the moon

how do you put up pictures on here to be in the contest?? help please!


----------



## Made by the moon

photography: black and white (bottom)









photography head shot (bottom)









bareback flat (bottom)









fall/fail ~ horse ran rider into a chain link fence


----------



## donovan

ermm enties are closed


----------



## ItzKayley

Made by the moon said:


> photography: black and white (bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photography head shot (bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareback flat (bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fall/fail ~ horse ran rider into a chain link fence


Made by the moon, the enteries are closed and judging is underway. Beautiful photos though!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

okay OP, this has been closed for over a month now, are the results ever going to be posted? If your to busy maybe someone else should take over??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey, I've spoken to an admin about this already. I took a bad fall off a horse and am currently not able to.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

oh no! I hope you wernt badly hurt. So will someone else be taking over? That might be best.


----------



## howsecrazy

Maddie i could do it for you, if you dont want to do it? so then people will get the results before September since it started nearly 3 months ago?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Ella that would be really awesome!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Best Kick/Buck - Class 40

1:Jesskater
_____________

49. Flagging Shot – Youth

1: Ellygraceee
_____________

51. Pole Bending Shot – Youth
1: Ellygraceee

32. Bareback – Over Fence
1: Marlea Warlea

11. Rider – Under the age of 15
1: donovan
2:UnrealJumper


12. Rider – Under the age of 30
1: OTTBLover

13. Rider – 30+
1: Twilight Arabians


62. Showmanship-Junior Youth
1: Marlea Warlea/ Entry 2
2: Marlea Warlea/ Entry 1


69. 14.2 pony and under. 
1: howsecrazy/entry 2
2: howsecrazy/entry 1

70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse. 
1: SpiritedLittleCopperSpots 
2: howsecrazy

Rider 2ft-3ft- One entry- OTTBLover
Rider 3ft-4ft- 1st- OTTBlover 2nd- Twilight Arabians



Class 5 - 1st place OTTB Lover
Class 6- Onyx entered by Twilight Arabians
Class 10 - Onyx entered by Twilight Arabians.


25. Best Bond Horse/Horse
1- Twililght arbians: wynn & sonora
2- SpiritedLittleCopperSpots: Mr Fjord & Arab
3- Angielee: cody
E- ITZkayley: aussie and jewelz

24. Best Bond Horse/Human:
1- LilKitty90: sparta
2- Marlea Warlea: moo moo
3-ITZKayley: jewelz
E- ITZKayley: aussie

26. Best Silly Shot
1- ITZKayley:Rep
2- ITZKayley:Jewelz
3- ITZKayley: aussie
E- lilkitty90: carmen

35. Cutest foal
1- lilkitty90: sparta
2- Angielee: sunny
3- Marlea Warlea:moo
E- Marlea Warlea : rain

36. Cutest Pony
1- ITZKayley: Aussia
2- Fuadteagan: Archie
3- Marlea Warlea: Piccillo
E- Marlea Warlea: Scotty

37. Cutest Horse
1- Vogue24: Vogue?
2- Marlea Warlea: Jemma
3- Lilkitty90: Baby
E- Fuadteagan: RC

38. Costume Youth
1- Marlea Warlea: Marlea
2- ITZKayley: Aussie

40. Horse Trick
1- Twilight Arabian: valenti
2- To ride the sky: Flirt


Class 8

First--Donovan ( on post 77)
Second-- Twilight Arabians -- Onyx( on post 72)

Class 9--no entries


Class 11

First-- Donovan ( on post 77)
Second-- UnrealJumper (on post 17)

Class 12

First--OTTBLover (on post 75)
Second-- Ellygracee ( on post 15)

Class 13

First--Twilight Arabians Manly (on post 72)
Class #3 jump rider under 2'

1st- post #14-Beauforever23
2nd-post #72-Twilightarabians
3rd-post#77-Donovan

Class #4 jump horse under 2'
No entries
__________________________________________

*Finally, sat down & finished this. Thankyou to those who entered and judged. Sorry about all the issues - but sometimes exams & taking bad falls off horses get in the way.

First places -PM for a photoshop.

Now, I'm off to sook about my injuries! *



_________________________________________


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

& my Ipad messed up the order! egh.


----------



## caprita21

72. My names Melissa and my ponies name is caprita.
View attachment 73327


72. My name is melissa my other pony is called buddy


----------

